# My first PSD4.... Oh yeah!



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

So with all the hype about this cigar I thought I had better try one, got a couple about a week ago and set them in the humi to rest from the trip.

Well today we held a birthday party for my daughter Skylar, she actually turned 3 on the 25th but we held the party on a Sunday, and I thought well what better way to celebrate. After most of the kiddies had left, the dust settled and I finally had a chance to sit down and relax I retreived my PSD4 from it's resting place, found a quiet spot, placed down my cup of coffee and began to examine the suspect.

1st thing, construction: This is a very good looking cigar, the wrapper had a few veins but it was not rough at all and their is something about the color that is so inviting. The cap is magnificent, I don't recall seeing a better cap on a cigar, this thing looks like it was put on with such care that it was perfect all the way round. Giving a little squeeze the cigar had just that little bit of give in it, I did however note a slight hard spot about 3/4"- 1" down from the head.

Smoking: I clipped the foot and put it to my mouth, the pre lit draw really gave nothing away to me, my noobish palette has trouble at the best of times, and it had me wondering whats so special about this cigar. I set it alight and took a few puffs, and once again I was thinking yeah, so? Let me tell you it does not take long for this cigar to hit it's straps and all of a sudden I was sliding further into my seat and slipping into heaven. Things started to get a little tight at about that 3/4"-1" spot where I thought their was a hard bit in my preliminary exam and the burn started to go just a fraction off, so I touched it with my lighter before things got out of hand and all of a sudden hey presto things were all good again.

I find it hard to explain the taste of this cigar, it's almost a paradox. For me it was consistent all the way down in flavour but the flavour just got "bigger" as you progressed (does that make sense?), it was so smooth, no harshness at all and I did not taste a spicyness as such that I would experience with other cigars and it was very rich. That flavour just grew and grew, their was the usual 1st third, 2nd third, 3rd third changes, but for me the flavour was the same just intensified, it was awesome. The paradox part is that this cigar delivers (or at least it did to me) a sucker punch ,you are smoking a cigar that is so smooth, so rich that it fools you into thinking it is quite mild..... uh oh.... that is until you go to stand up, then all of a sudden you know you have smoked a PSD4  ! The flavour was just out of this world, so smooth, so rich, so complex it has you slipping into some sort of euphoria and all the time you're thinking.... nothing heavy about this.... till you're finished and then you have to move on.... yeah, go on, try and get out of your seat. I had to go lie down for half an hour to recover and contemplate.

Final word, I am now a PSD4 addict.... thanks to you guy's  , I just wish I could afford a box. If you haven't had one, get one and try it, I'm sure you'll like it.


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

~sigh~ someday....

Thanks for a most excellent review.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Great review. Thanks.

I smoke these cigars on a regular basis. I think they are a great cigar.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Nice review mate, still my favorite cigar. I have been gifted a few of these and I lovem, Anita isn't so hot on them and to me thats great :r I finally have some of my own comming soon.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Everytime I see PSD4 I think PowerStroke Diesel  
And now I want that cigar even mor


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Awesome review. It just so happens I have my first box of PSD4s on the way. I am crossing my fingers for the end of this week. Thanks!!!


----------



## Jason Love III (Apr 30, 2005)

Great review for a great cigar. It's now one of my favorites...


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2005)

WOW! What a great review.

Don't know how ya'll come up with these great descriptions. I guess when you smoke a great cigar, it does something to your creative side of your brain where the words just fall magically onto the page (either that, or you are just smart, and gifted, and talented ...)!

After reading this review, I find a smokin' desire to hunt up a PSD4 at my local smoke shop. Only bad thing is ....

It's sunday, they're closed. Worse, tomorrow is a holiday, and they will be closed!!  

Oh well, I guess there's always Tuesday!


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

SvilleKid said:


> After reading this review, I find a smokin' desire to hunt up a PSD4 at my local smoke shop...


Ya might have to go a bit further out of your way since they are de cuba. You might be able to get in on a trade if your offer is good enough. I suspect there are a few BOTLs who might be willing to include one in a sampler.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I will be smoking one of these in about 10 minutes.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2005)

i'm sad when i read rave reviews like the one above. not sad for the reviewer, but sad for me, since i couldn't tell much difference from a cafe creme cigarillo and the PSD4 i had recently  (though now that i think about it, i share some of the reviewer's sentiments, like the absence of spiciness)

it came out of the box in the shop (no humidor) and cost me a good $20 odd dollars. Wouldn't say it was a bad smoke, was among the best, though at that price, i wouldn't really be smoking it on a regular basic  

hopefully one day i'll be able to tell the difference


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2005)

Moglman said:


> Ya might have to go a bit further out of your way since they are de cuba.


My day is now officially ruined. Too new to the art of cigars to have a contact for ISOMs. Oh, well, tomorrow is another day, and I am an eternal optimist. As I hope to be around for many years to come, I figure I will run up on my share of ISOMs. It is also a hope that one day the embargo will be lifted, and I will finally have access to a whole new world of smokes.

Don't take this as a beg for ISOM. I do have 5 of them in my humidor from a couple of trades, and expect to be in line for more in the future. I also figure I'm friendily enough with my trades that I will be able to obtain more as time goes on, so please, *NO BOMBS of ISOM.* There are alot of young newbies out there that need to be on the recieving end of those gifts. I'm a FOG, and have resources ($$) available that many young newbies don't, so I expect I will be OK. Although I am available for an info "hit" on sources if anyone is interested.


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

SvilleKid said:


> WOW! What a great review.
> 
> Don't know how ya'll come up with these great descriptions. I guess when you smoke a great cigar, it does something to your creative side of your brain where the words just fall magically onto the page (either that, or you are just smart, and gifted, and talented ...)!
> 
> ...


It's a funny thing, I usually have trouble putting these things into words, but something about this cigar made it just roll off the fingers and onto the keyboard, worse thing was I was going to make this part of another PSD4 thread here but changed my mind as I thought it might get lost in there so I copy and pasted it to Wordpad so I could get out and start another thread, and my browser crashed.... had I not copy and pasted I would have lost the lot and their was no way I was gonna be able to type that again.

I actually went straight to the PC right after having that cigar, logged on to CS to do a review but immediately logged out again as I just was in the right condition  , had the shakes man..... oh boy that cigar sneaks up on ya.

Thanks for all the great feed back on my review, it's my first one that I've been happy with in myself, obviously CS is working on me  and I love it.

Cheers
Jason


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

soon youll be buying in bulk!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Just had my first PSD4, and your review was right on the money! I was expecting a bit more spice from some of the things I read, but the cigar wasn't spicy like I expected (ENE05). Just good complex flavor, and I too have trouble "identifying" the flavor, just that I enjoyed it immensely, and yes, it got more intense as the stick burned. I plan on smoking a couple more, and putting a few "on ice" (or "on beads??") to see how they change with some age.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2005)

BigVito said:


> Everytime I see PSD4 I think PowerStroke Diesel


Thanks, BigVito. My brain is oftentimes unable to remember simple things like names. My son would see the PSD4 and remember it for the next 5 years. I was wondering how I would remember the name without writing it down, and you have gone and given me a way to remember it that I can relate to. Being a shadetree mechanic, Power Stroke Diesel is something that will come to mind immediately. Now for a source, my kingdom for a source.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

SvilleKid said:


> Although I am available for an info "hit" on sources if anyone is interested.





SvilleKid said:


> Now for a source, my kingdom for a source


Wow, you've been here 18 days and are already askin' for vendor info. Take some time Sville to really get to know everyone here and eventually you'll get some good info, but for now just kick back relax and enjoy yourself.

And since I'm not as eloquent as other LLG's: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=8698 - (Its a very good and informative read  )


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Wow, you've been here 18 days and are already askin' for vendor info. Take some time Sville to really get to know everyone here and eventually you'll get some good info, but for now just kick back relax and enjoy yourself.
> 
> And since I'm not as eloquent as other LLG's: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=8698 - (Its a very good and informative read  )


More of a play on words. My contest recently revealed my screen name source related to my CB handle of Cowboy Kid. Pun was on quote, "My kingdom for a horse".

I figure I will find ISOMs on my own, with little trouble once I get around to it. Still working my way through NCs for a good go to smoke. As I said in an earlier post on another thread, I plan on being around for a while, figure all good things come to those who wait. Anyways, it appears that there are as many ISOM as there are NCs. I haven't started to to get a handle on all the NCs yet, so I'm not in the market to go hunting ISOM. With only a capacity of less than 100 in my present humidor, can't hardly handle the 40 different brands I currently have.

However, if I've offended FOG or Newb with my attempts at levity, I will leave ISOMs out of such attempts, and offer my apologies to the forum.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

No need for apologies Sville, just giving a little helpful advice. When I first started on CS I was told the same thing pretty much "Take it easy and take it slow, there's plenty of time to try everything. Learn your likes and dislikes first and everything else will follow"

Your joke was also lost on me as I didn't see that other post, sorry. There are plenty of outstanding NC's out there and I definitely recommend trying as many as you can before you branch out to Habanos. I've always found the Fuente line to be very good and one of my secret faves is the Torano line. 

No biggie, tons of info here at CS and tons to learn. I'm definitely still a newb myself


----------



## DonVon (Feb 25, 2005)

Nice review! It's fun to read because I agree on a few of your points. The vieniness is there but it's not bothersome. The burn control was needed, but goes away with age. It's awesome when I feel like I shared the same experience with someone else, and I felt like that when I read your review (well maybe not the knocked out part I'm not trying to act cool, but I think I've built a resistence to nicotine. I get buzzed but never sick or woozie *kinda scarey*).

I totally understand the words flowing to your fingers when you have a good cigar, because you just want everyone to experience what you felt. I've also read in some posts that PSD4s have a sick period. I've been keeping mine at 65% and they have been puffing euphorically like you stated, so maybe I got through my sick period quicker since I think 65% ages a cigar faster than at 70%. Again awesome review!


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

DonVon said:


> I think 65% ages a cigar faster than at 70%. Again awesome review!


I don't think the 65% ages the cigar quicker...it just allows it to burn better and therefore cleaner and without that "wet dog" taste you get from overhumidified cigars...IMO


----------



## DonVon (Feb 25, 2005)

Navydoc said:


> I don't think the 65% ages the cigar quicker...it just allows it to burn better and therefore cleaner and without that "wet dog" taste you get from overhumidified cigars...IMO


I agree with the wetness aspect, btw long time no see doc I'm going to get my hands on some good smokes in a little while along with a new humi so I'll send a couple your way.


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

Navydoc said:


> I don't think the 65% ages the cigar quicker...it just allows it to burn better and therefore cleaner and without that "wet dog" taste you get from overhumidified cigars...IMO


Just want to say thanks for the great feed back on my review.
Don, I know what you're saying when you have a similar experince
smoking a cigar to other people, it's a buzz.... makes me think I'm
starting to get a handle on the taste thing 

Hey Doc, what does a wet dog taste like :r J/K mate, know exactly
what ya mean.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

DownUnder LLG said:


> Hey Doc, what does a wet dog taste like :r J/K mate, know exactly
> what ya mean.


Not quite as bad as a stinky puss_ Hope I don't offend anyone with that


----------



## RumblePen (May 17, 2005)

Not to rock the boat or anything, but my first PSD4 didn't impress me at all. I don't even recall a single thing about the flavor, aside from it being just good. Different smokes for different folks I guess.


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

Navydoc said:


> Not quite as bad as a stinky puss_ Hope I don't offend anyone with that


 :r man I just about choked when I read that.
Very funny, not offended at all, thats just me talking for myself mind


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

RumblePen said:


> Not to rock the boat or anything, but my first PSD4 didn't impress me at all. I don't even recall a single thing about the flavor, aside from it being just good. Different smokes for different folks I guess.


You're absolutely right RP, different people, different tastes.
Have you had another since? May be It was just a baddy.


----------



## RumblePen (May 17, 2005)

DownUnder LLG said:


> You're absolutely right RP, different people, different tastes.
> Have you had another since? May be It was just a baddy.


Nope, just had the one. I fully intend to give them another try. It wasn't a baddy at all, just not a legendary. It just didn't strum my strings like my first CAO Brazilia or JdN Antano did.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

RumblePen said:


> Nope, just had the one. I fully intend to give them another try. It wasn't a baddy at all, just not a legendary. It just didn't strum my strings like my first CAO Brazilia or JdN Antano did.


I was thouroughly underwhelmed by my first PSD4 and have not had one since that has impressed me all that much. I guess it's because most cubans taste about the same to me, I guess it's in what you're looking for. For me, my brain and buds are searching for the twang, how clean is it, is it hiding in the BG or full on out front. Don't get me wrong, they all taste good to me, but the blends for the most part are not all that different to me. Age helps to bring out the diffs to me, too. But I have only had 4 PSD4's anyway. And I think that the NCs you mentioned, at least Brazilia, is a flavor burst. Brazilian Mata Fina tobacco is amazing in it's taste. Not that there is any in that cigar, but when you taste it for the first time, it's like meat, and it can get you queasy. It is almost always heavily blended into submission. It is some strong! But that cigar is an interesting blend, and very diffferent from most NCs. I am hoping I learn to like PSD4, but if I don't after this first box is burnt, I am not going to lose any sleep. I find BBF intoxicating. So I got that going for me.......................which is nice.


----------



## DonVon (Feb 25, 2005)

RumblePen said:


> Nope, just had the one. I fully intend to give them another try. It wasn't a baddy at all, just not a legendary. It just didn't strum my strings like my first CAO Brazilia or JdN Antano did.


Cool part about buying a box is that you get to really experience what that line has to offer. You can always get a bad stick (though I have yet to smoked one in the box I got). I think the magic of the PSD4 comes from a few different aspects. Robusto for one is a kick ass vitola, the draw is superb, though construction might not be as artistic as other cigars it suits the smoke perfectly, the band is simple, and you get a mass amount of smoke that gets better with age. Don't try to taste anything because you can't compare it to anything, I called the taste "Partagian" in my review.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

DonVon said:


> . Don't try to taste anything because you can't compare it to anything, I called the taste "Partagian" in my review.


Wasn't he the coach for Notre Dame football???


----------



## RumblePen (May 17, 2005)

One Lonely Smoker said:


> Brazilian Mata Fina tobacco is amazing in it's taste. Not that there is any in that cigar, but when you taste it for the first time, it's like meat, and it can get you queasy. It is almost always heavily blended into submission. It is some strong!


Can you recommend a cigar with this BMF you speak of? Sounds like something I've got to try.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

You're welcome 


SvilleKid said:


> Thanks, BigVito. My brain is oftentimes unable to remember simple things like names. My son would see the PSD4 and remember it for the next 5 years. I was wondering how I would remember the name without writing it down, and you have gone and given me a way to remember it that I can relate to. Being a shadetree mechanic, Power Stroke Diesel is something that will come to mind immediately. Now for a source, my kingdom for a source.


----------



## paperfireman (May 9, 2005)

Bigga Petey said:


> ~sigh~ someday....
> 
> Thanks for a most excellent review.


I feel the same way.


----------



## SigEpGF (Jun 14, 2005)

Just had my first PSD4 tonight, compliments of my new friend MoTheMan.. Your review was right on, DownUnder. Mo had told me, "it'll start off pretty normal, but wait until the 2nd half." Boy, was he right!

As Mo and I talked about all kinds of stuff, I kept puffing away because the thing tasted so great. Of course, I have a pretty immature palate since I am just now getting back into cigars regularly after about a year hiatus.. Not to take anything away from this smoke, though. I loved the last half, where the flavors were more prominent, yet creamy and smooth.

When I got home, I had to lay down for a bit because I had taken it too fast -a rookie mistake 

I am definitely buying some of these. I hope to have another one verrrry soon!

SigEpGF :u


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

SigEpGF said:


> Just had my first PSD4 tonight, compliments of my new friend MoTheMan.. Your review was right on, DownUnder. Mo had told me, "it'll start off pretty normal, but wait until the 2nd half." Boy, was he right!
> 
> As Mo and I talked about all kinds of stuff, I kept puffing away because the thing tasted so great. Of course, I have a pretty immature palate since I am just now getting back into cigars regularly after about a year hiatus.. Not to take anything away from this smoke, though. I loved the last half, where the flavors were more prominent, yet creamy and smooth.
> 
> ...


Glad you enjoyed your first one, they are great aren't they. Sneak up on ya to, little buggers.
Hope you get to enjoy some more soon. Buy a box


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

DownUnder LLG said:


> So with all the hype about this cigar I thought I had better try one, got a couple about a week ago and set them in the humi to rest from the trip.
> 
> Well today we held a birthday party for my daughter Skylar, she actually turned 3 on the 25th but we held the party on a Sunday, and I thought well what better way to celebrate. After most of the kiddies had left, the dust settled and I finally had a chance to sit down and relax I retreived my PSD4 from it's resting place, found a quiet spot, placed down my cup of coffee and began to examine the suspect.
> 
> ...


I have yet to experience a PSD4 but after reading your review I am sure they are looming in my future.


----------



## BigDirtyFoot (Jun 20, 2005)

I have waited a month to chime in on my experience with the PSD4 that altbier sent me in the Newbie Sampler Trade. Thanks George! I finally got a break tonight and decided to pull the PSD4 out of its resting place. I even took some pictures, which can be found at My Photos page. Please feel free to take a look at them!

Anyways, so I set out at 6 PM to tackle this PSD4, after my dinner. I took it out, set up a chair, tuned into Dogwatch Social Club, brought out my camera, and got settled. Then I cut the cigar. This is what I wrote in my cigar review notebook:

*"-Pre-light - very excited to try this, been putting it off for a perfect, calm moment in my life - hoping this is it!
-Cut is great, light took a while but it is PERFECT"*

I took a while lighting this because I wanted to make sure that the initial light was great so the burn would be as even as possible for the rest of the trip.

*"-SO MUCH SMOKE, gliding around me, making shapes. I was able to make many smoke rings with this amazing, thick smoke."*

I'm usually not good at making smoke rings, but it was a PIECE OF CAKE with this. I actually pretty much taught myself how to make a good smoke ring with this PSD4! Awesome!

*"-The taste is very complex - the tobacco taste reminds me of an Ashton - not very spicy but a faint hint of a Gran Habano/Hemingway flavor profile. The flavors are actually changing as more of the cigar burns down, something I've read about but not really experienced."*

As a first Cuban, I naturally had to use domestics as my comparison(s), but I think I did an okay job of identifying the flavor profile.

*"-The SCENT is great! No offensive scent whatsoever. I am really loving the way this smells.
-It is so SMOOTH."*

I actually inhaled some of the smoke through my nose - not much, but it didn't seem to matter because the smoke was so smooth and smelled GREAT. Never had a cigar be so ... identifiable by scent alone!

*"-The ash is pure white, and went down to the label, and probably would've gone further if I hadn't nudged the cigar with my fingernails while taking off the band (which, by the way, also came off perfect). There was a clean break in the ash, and it even looked glorious on the floor."*

It's totally my fault that the ash fell, and I was a little disappointed because I wanted to see how far I could get it. Now that I know that the label comes off so easily, I will be able to take it off before I smoke the next PSD4 (Looking at buying a box soon).

*"-The smoke was just so thick and creamy; I finally was able to get a picture of a smoke ring!
-This was a great first Cuban cigar, and I sincerely appreciate George sending it."*

So that wraps up what I wrote in the review notebook I have. Thanks again George! This was definitely a great smoke. It lasted a full hour and 10 minutes with only maybe 2 or 3 non-perfect puffs. I felt like such a newb (which Da Klugs confirmed, haha) when I got up to go back inside, because I was pretty light headed. I immediately got online to tell Da Klugs about my experience, and then called a pal of mine. It was very cool, and would've never happened without Club Stogie. Okay, maybe not never, but probably not for quite a while!

Thanks!


----------



## psygardelic (May 24, 2005)

Thanks for sharing that review Dave!! No doubt that the PSD4 will be the next box that we buy!!! Definately a great cigar!


----------

